# 1955 Tucker Snow Kitten For Sale



## jessys

1955 Tucker Snow Kitten
Runs and drives good
will to post pictures later
$8500obo

contact me: landjmclaren@yahoo.ca


----------



## jessys

PICTURES


----------



## jessys

bump


----------



## 300 H and H

From here your pictures no longer show up at all. I was able to see them earlier....Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can see them


----------



## 300 H and H

ooops must be on my end. I rebooted my machine and I can see them now as well. Cute machine too...

jessy have you got the side covers for the engine bay? How about spare parts, track rollers and grousers??

Regards, Kirk


----------



## jessys

I do have the side covers on now.  Also I have 3 or 4 rollers and 3 or 4 cleets and a new Headset in the package.  It also has a New 6v battery, new spark plug, wires, rotor, condenser, points and new brakes shoes on the drive. oh and a new 6v fuel pump all installed already.


----------



## Melensdad

Where is the machine located (which state or territory)


----------



## jessys

I guess i should have posted that in the ad.
It is in Nelson British Columbia, CANADA


----------



## jessys

More Pictures


----------



## nikos

Hey Jessys

The logo  on the side plate " Flying Dutchman" what is suppose to mean?
A flying duck with the traditional Dutch Wood Clogs.

Anyway this 1955 Tucker, soon wil be a nice project

Regards Nikos


----------



## jessys

it used to be owned by a dutchman that ran a massive grow show here in bc.  He was always super baked hence the name "flying dutchman"

what do you mean nice project soon?


----------



## jessys

bump


----------



## sleddogracer

local to me - Salmo here


----------



## jessys

She is close.  Im just outside nelson


----------



## sleddogracer

have you been using the kitten?


----------



## jessys

Have driven it around a little

Open to offers, need this gone.


----------



## jessys

bump. still up for grabs


----------



## slowrider

Anybody know what has to be done to have this shipped to US.Is anybody interested or know anybody that would do the shipping?I not sure what you need to go through customes and is it worth the trouble?Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Knocker of rocks

Shouldn't be a problem getting across the border, seeing as it isn't a road vehicle, is very used and a title isn't involved.

As far as getting others involved, I would recommend that you do it yourself or hire a professional.  Having a third party do it for you as a favor, while you were not present is likely to be a PITA for all involved, especially the third party.


----------



## jask

I know a few guys that have bought boats/ atvs in the US and brought them home to Canada and the advice I get is to bring your own trailer and documents as the trailer is usually a bigger issue, I know one guy who was held up at the border for 3 days waiting paperwork on a boat he bought bill of sale but needed a title as well.


----------



## jessys

So i did a little research.  I called the border and they told me because of the age it requires no paper work to go across.  You just need to bring a bill of sale and the buyer has to be the one to bring it across


----------



## Pontoon Princess

any luck yet in selling your kitten thanks


----------



## Ajay1118

Is the kitten still available ??


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Ajay1118 said:


> Is the kitten still available ??



I believe it is still available last time I checked. thank it was like 5 K Canadian


----------



## Ajay1118

Thanxs I will give him a shout !!! I just picked up my trailer today !!! Leaving Wednesday morning to get my 1744 home !!!


----------



## Helmsman38

jessys said:


> 1955 Tucker Snow Kitten
> Runs and drives good
> will to post pictures later
> $8500obo
> 
> contact me: landjmclaren@yahoo.ca




Please PM with your contact information. That would fit in my garage


----------



## Ajay1118

Here’s my cell number 705-788-5862 home 705-635-9993
Email ajay1118@hotmail.com Thanxs


----------



## 8moose

Interested please call 250-306-1185. Amos


----------



## sno-drifter

Ajay1118 said:


> Is the kitten still available ??



You are a hard case Ajay. Don't even got the first one home and going after more Orange paint. Better cut the Kool-Aid with something stronger.


----------



## Ajay1118

sno-drifter said:


> You are a hard case Ajay. Don't even got the first one home and going after more Orange paint. Better cut the Kool-Aid with something stronger.



Lol just got her home last night going to change the seats to long horn leather seats this weekend change fluids take her out for a test drive Saturday !!! I might just throw a little vodka in that kool-aid ? Lol


----------



## Ajay1118

8moose said:


> Interested please call 250-306-1185. Amos



What's a good time to call you I'm in Ontario I think your area code is 250 which is bc right ???


----------



## mlang2005

The op hasn’t been on here since 3/2014.  I’m as hopeful as anyone but  	 I’m afraid


----------

